# Rich Black Sand Concentrates From Alaska



## snowdog20

I am a longtime Alaskan gold prospector. 

As of the 18th day of April I will be dredging again for the season. I get a lot of good gold, but end up with around 50 lbs of very rich black sand concentrates per day. Here are some photographs of the concentrates under a microscope























My prices are negotiable and I ship to the USA only. 

I accept paypal payments and will be glad to answer any questions you may have. Thanks for looking! 

email; [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous

How about $2 a pound (plus shipping)for however much you can fit in a large flat rate box.


----------



## Fournines

What magnification strength are the pictures?


----------



## snowdog20

It's a USB microscope given to me, there aren't any stickers on it that say what the magnification is. 
Yeah $2 lb is fine. I can fit 50 lbs in a large flat rate box easily. Those cost $15 to ship.
I can do more than 50 lbs a day if I get extra labor to come with me. 

-Sean


----------



## usaman65

I'll take 10 pounds @ $2 a pound plus ship. PM me.

-Kev


----------



## adam_mizer

I'll try 20 pounds at $2 per pound plus shipping, but middle of next week if thats okay.
PM me and paypals fine.
John


----------



## snowdog20

Sounds good! Let me know when you want them.


----------



## goldenchild

Sure wish I knew how to process this stuff. Sounds like this could be a pretty good deal. 115 bucks for 50 pounds. I assume one would be looking to get at least 2.5 grams of Au out of the ore to break even? But then again I dont know.


----------



## fishntrox

Taking the family out to California the 2nd week of June. I jokingly suggested we go panning for gold 1 day and they all thought it would be a neat thing to do. I don't have high expectations of recovering much gold while out there, but I thought I might buy some of your black sand so we can practice panning. I'm interested in 20 lbs. How soon can you have it shipped out to Tulsa, Ok? You also may contact me by phone at (918) 520-1210. thanks, Mark


----------



## sebastionay

why wont you ship outside of America?


----------



## patnor1011

It is probably because you will pay more for shipping than you got back from any gold recovered. Do you usually buy potatoes by pounds and shipped from china? :mrgreen:


----------



## sebastionay

patnor1011 said:


> It is probably because you will pay more for shipping than you got back from any gold recovered. Do you usually buy potatoes by pounds and shipped from china? :mrgreen:




:roll: silly comment since we grow potatoes here and don't have any gold bearing black sand, plus I'm sure you know we import a lot of low value commodities from similar distances to America such as the bananas in the stores sporting big Ecuador labels since they wont rot on the ship like potatoes.

Anyway if the weight is an issue which it might well be in its current state. You can remove the magnetic component of the sand without taking the gold with it.

There was a tool used in gold rush Alaska which did just that. Since combing it with a magnet tends to pull up the fine particles of gold with it (yes i know gold is non magnetic) You can substantially boost the value of the ore your selling per lb with this. http://hngyxnjx.en.alibaba.com/product/290650935-209837384/floatation_machine.html its under $3000 and handles 0.16tons/hr.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

sebastionay said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably because you will pay more for shipping than you got back from any gold recovered. Do you usually buy potatoes by pounds and shipped from china? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: that not a very smart statement since we grow potatoes here and don't have any gold bearing black sand, plus I'm sure you know we import a lot of low value commodities from similar distances to America such as the bananas in the stores sporting big Ecuador labels.
> 
> but anyway if the weight is an issue which it might well be in its current state. Could you remove the magnetic component of the sand without taking the gold with it? (yes i know gold is not magnetic)
> 
> There was a tool used in gold rush Alaska which did just that, perhaps it would be handy in the processing of the sand for everyone concerned.
Click to expand...


Maybe this will put in perspective for you. You can ship a 20 lb box to China for $25-30.00. You can ship a 40' container from China here for $2,000-2,500.00.


----------



## sebastionay

I've imported goods from china before, container costs are similar in the UK except we then have additional costs from HM customs and revenue which enforces a policy of importing being a privilege, not a right.


----------



## snowdog20

If I can find suitable options for shipping abroad I will be happy to do so. Anyone with any suggestions? 
With 50 lbs of black sands from most places I go to here, you will end up with a far greater amount that a few grams of gold. I'm not just saying that. It's a fact.
Alaska is not big nugget country, never has been. The majority of small and big placer claim operations make the most from the micron/flour they extract out of the very type of black sands that I am providing. 
I have a nice library of books with black and white photos of what they were doing in the Alaska gold rush days from 1896 through the end of WWII. I will when I get the time post some of the photos, and the quotes. As they say, the old-timers knew best (to a point!).


----------



## patnor1011

sebastionay said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably because you will pay more for shipping than you got back from any gold recovered. Do you usually buy potatoes by pounds and shipped from china? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: silly comment since we grow potatoes here and don't have any gold bearing black sand, plus I'm sure you know we import a lot of low value commodities from similar distances to America such as the bananas in the stores sporting big Ecuador labels since they wont rot on the ship like potatoes.
> 
> Anyway if the weight is an issue which it might well be in its current state. You can remove the magnetic component of the sand without taking the gold with it.
> 
> There was a tool used in gold rush Alaska which did just that. Since combing it with a magnet tends to pull up the fine particles of gold with it (yes i know gold is non magnetic) You can substantially boost the value of the ore your selling per lb with this. http://hngyxnjx.en.alibaba.com/product/290650935-209837384/floatation_machine.html its under $3000 and handles 0.16tons/hr.
Click to expand...



Well try not to use terms like smart or silly statements. Most members reacted with queries for 10-15 pounds. I did not realize you want to purchase that concentrates by containers. 

As OP stated you can or perhaps may "end up with a far greater amount that a few grams". It is 1/3 or 1/4 of "far greater amount that a few grams" I was reacting to. So we were talking about shipping 10-15 pounds. It depend on what "far greater amount" will look in numbers but shipping and processing 1/3 or 1/4 of that may not be economical. Read slow.


----------



## snowdog20

Hey does anyone know why I can't get a USB 2.0 microscope to work on two computers? It installs the software correctly it says, but I can't pull it up anywhere.


----------



## sebastionay

snowdog20 said:


> If I can find suitable options for shipping abroad I will be happy to do so. Anyone with any suggestions?
> With 50 lbs of black sands from most places I go to here, you will end up with a far greater amount that a few grams of gold. I'm not just saying that. It's a fact.
> Alaska is not big nugget country, never has been. The majority of small and big placer claim operations make the most from the micron/flour they extract out of the very type of black sands that I am providing.
> I have a nice library of books with black and white photos of what they were doing in the Alaska gold rush days from 1896 through the end of WWII. I will when I get the time post some of the photos, and the quotes. As they say, the old-timers knew best (to a point!).



here's a price comparison site for shipping. http://www,shippingsidekick.com/shipping-rates.wml


----------



## snowdog20

I checked your link out. A 20 lb box to London would run $110 via international economy. I played around with box dimensions, but the rates seem to stay the same. If I get some heavy equipment, I could consider a container load. Agility logistics is a good one for that. My uncle has a case loader.


----------



## sebastionay

guess it all depends on the content of the sand then. are you extracting gold from the sand yourself?


----------



## snowdog20

Yes I am. I've been working on the art of smelting these days and I've been getting some nice little buttons. However I only have jewelers crucibles they are very small. Locally we don't have any source to buy blacksmithing supplies. In short order I am going to buy a big one via mail order. My buddy down the road has constructed a forge for knife making and he's assisting with a smelt shortly of a 1 lb or so. I'll send pics when it's done. He still needs a bit more firebrick I think. I want to step it up bigtime, but then I still have to spend the summer getting them also.


----------



## sebastionay

snowdog20 said:


> Yes I am. I've been working on the art of smelting these days and I've been getting some nice little buttons. However I only have jewelers crucibles they are very small. Locally we don't have any source to buy blacksmithing supplies. In short order I am going to buy a big one via mail order. My buddy down the road has constructed a forge for knife making and he's assisting with a smelt shortly of a 1 lb or so. I'll send pics when it's done. He still needs a bit more firebrick I think. I want to step it up bigtime, but then I still have to spend the summer getting them also.



Have you tried using a blue bowl?


----------



## snowdog20

I have a blue bowl, that's what I use to get all the free gold. Though I still want to smelt that too. Though as summer edges closer, I'll be going after bigger than flour gold. Hurricane is the chief among the locations I'll be tackling. For a week though, I'd like to cruise up the Dalton and dredge out as many culverts as I can find. There's like 500 miles of road north of Fairbanks, so that will be interesting. It isn't often that anything less than an 18-Wheeler goes up that road. And I know there's a USPS in Coldfoot (look on your maps it's Wayyyyyyyyy up there) so if you guys want some variety I'll have it. I could keep the classification size between 1/4 - 1/2 inch. Situations like that and some others it won't be pure black sands. More like a range of 50% - 75% by weight of the material. I won't salt, I won't search. But I will fully process half for myself. The other half I'll make deals with you all on. Prices will remain negotiable depending on the area and material. Same goes for Hurricane and most places. 

-Sean


----------



## Claudie

snowdog20 said:


> Hey does anyone know why I can't get a USB 2.0 microscope to work on two computers? It installs the software correctly it says, but I can't pull it up anywhere.



Try going to the task manager and see if it is in the hardware list.


----------



## lazersteve

Open up the software you installed with it and select the 'twain source' as the camera model you installed.

If it is not on the list, check your device manager for any explanation points or question marks.

Steve


----------



## snowdog20

Whoever wants the new black sands from the Hatcher's Pass region and hasn't paid me yet, I recommend doing so today. The going price has been $2 per lb, my paypal address is [email protected] $115 will get you 50 lbs, that includes shipping and tracking. 
We will be shipping out tomorrow. If you want them shipped tomorrow pay now! Thanks.


----------



## rusty

snowdog20 is flogging Black Cons on several sites, a snapshot of the web page were he claims the gold evaporated during a smelt.


----------



## patnor1011

http://www.goldprospectors.org/newforum/forum_posts.asp?TID=18194&KW=snowdog20&PN=2&title=black-sand-cons-for-sale-at-bulk

Concentrates at price 2$ a pound or at 65$ for 50 pounds offered on another website cant be recovered profitably on small scale with use of chemicals. Unless you have your own Nitric acid well.

I would love to see some members who purchased this material just to find out how profitable it may be and if they will be able to break even by processing these. I am bit too far to try to experiment with this but maybe we will have some report soon as I see one of members from here is going to process them for you. I am curious to read about process he is going to choose and results he will get.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I'm going to use thiosulphate. I'll let the forum know how it turns out.


----------



## snowdog20

Yes I am on several sites. But each has the same info. Over the course of the summer if doing this helps in paying for fuel then I'm all for it. Frank will be getting a few hundred pounds from me later in the week, and he can fill in the blanks for you guys.
This weekend I have been dredging a tributary in Hatcher's Pass. Here's a link with some basic info about the area http://www.akmining.com/mine/jour124.htm here's a picture of classic Hatcher's Ore from the same link





The image quality doesn't do justice to how red the ore is. And obviously that sample of ore is extreme, but it highlights the nature of the area. The tributary I've been working out of has the exact same ore, along with the sands. The creek is in fact deep red in color. 
Here are some photos of this weekend's recoveries.
click here
click here




click here
Later in the week I'll provide microscopic (200X) pics of the same material. Please understand that as I keep going north, the material gets better. 

I do guarantee the quality of my sands and can get references of people who have bought from me, that will tell you all that if I ship you a batch you are dissatisfied with, I will send at least one more of the same size. I am not fly-by-night, anyone can call me at my private residence at 907-745-2376 neither do I salt and I never will. 
The sands with the proper procedures will yield a lot of gold. Black sands are commonly a mix of magnetite/hematite and gold, and/or other metals
If you all would take notice of the first pictures I posted on this forum, and the other forums. Exact same pics. There is some free gold photos, in the other ones however you can see gold that has been oxidized over. There is one good representative photo (the pic of the broken magnetitie that reveals a gold streak, refer to beginning of this thread for pic) of what is known as 'black gold' here. This is that gold which is invisible because of the overpowering oxidation. Anything I ever send out will always have this type of gold. 
Every local trip I take runs me $100 with fuel at $3.40 gal. It's $4.16 in Palmer now. In a normal year I get the big gold and deal with the little gold during the winter. 
Here is a pic (35 mm, old school I know!) of gold I got between 2001 - 2005 in Denali/Fairbanks. I'm not telling where I got it, but I was legal of course. The middle nugget is six ounces, the surrounding ones are a half ounce a piece. The various junk at the bottom was just that...Various! Mostly dug out of tailing piles. 
Notably starting in 2006 I spent the next 40 months in Iraq, so due to this I haven't got much to show for those years. For all the gold you see in this picture I received nearly $30,000 before I deployed with Halliburton as a convoy driver. I only left there in middle 2009. Last year I got out only three times. I sold that gold too for $4,800. One was a nugget about 1/4 ounce, about two dozen pickers and a ****load of flour. 




I know what I'm talking about. 
Lastly at this point it is early in the spring and many areas are still under melting snow. I'm perfectly fine with not selling so much as another lb of cons to anyone. Instead I'll keep the big gold and ship Frank and Lou my black sands tonnage, I'll provide them with constant revenue on the small stuff as well as myself. 
My prices are always negotiable and I can be contacted by anyone wanting any by phone or email. You can call and yell at me, thank me, or just talk about the poor quality of Levi's. I am the real deal, NOT A SCAMMER! 

Thanks everyone for reading! 

-Sean

P.S. please do NOT CALL before 9 a.m. Alaska time. Look at http://timeanddate.com if you want to know what time it is here.


----------



## Anonymous

I am not sure what is going on,but I am pretty sure I contacted you first......and I never yelled at you,or called you a scammer.Actually I haven't talked to you since that first day.I do not like drama,which is obviously going on.I'm sure that frank and lou can handle anything you can send them,so I will simply back out.


----------



## snowdog20

And as for my lack of skills in refining, at least for those of you who know how to do these things skillfully...Please understand that this is a whole different ballgame. I've prospected since my birth it seems. But up until the past five months of my life, I never truly thought about the potential of all the flour/dust/sands I have ever gathered in my life. At this point it would be about 20,000 tons. This isn't a staggering amount, but it is for just a local resident here. Kenai has been ok. It's not anything close to what I've done before. It was simply a way-earlier-than-we-should-have-been effort. 
My brother-in-law went to check out Bachelor creek, near Fairbanks around Livengood last week. He informed me the snowpack was still four feet up that direction. So all I have to deal with until then, is $0.50 lb oxidized gold. So yes I am officially announcing that until I get wayyyyyy farther up north, I will sell all cons for $0.50 lb in 50 lb boxes. That's $40 for 50 lbs which includes shipping. 
Those of you who want to try these cons while I wait for Fairbanks and Denali to clear up, you can get a lot for a very small cost from an experienced prospector/miner. All large flat rate boxes from here on through the summer will be weiged at 45 - 55 lbs, and shipping will always be $15 (unless the USPS increases flat rate costs). 
Here is breakdown on Sean's (that's me!) prices before he can get to the 'Gold Belt' up north. 

25 lbs of dredged cons ($0.50 lb + $10 shipping) 

Send $23.00 to Paypal address [email protected] 
Include shipping address

50 lbs of dredged cons 

Send $46.00 to Paypal address [email protected] 
Include shipping address

All previous orders prior to this post aren't included. I'm pricing them at the most bare-bones prices I can while I'm not running at full capacity. 

-Sean 

P.S. This exact same post will be found on my other threads T-net, GPAA, and the Gold Refining Forum.


----------



## snowdog20

Rusty,

I have jewelers crucibles and oxyacetylene. Hardly an exact process, I don't claim anywhere near expert status in refinement procedures. 

-Sean


----------



## patnor1011

Sean, I dont say you do something wrong. We just talk and learn new things. I will be happy to follow Barren`s approach to get gold out of your material. In fact I would like to have some too for some testing/playing but I am way too far.


----------



## Harold_V

snowdog20 said:


> Rusty,
> 
> I have jewelers crucibles and oxyacetylene. Hardly an exact process, I don't claim anywhere near expert status in refinement procedures.
> 
> -Sean


I'd be interested in hearing how it is you achieved a temperature of 4,000°.

What did you use for a crucible? What type of funace lining is in use?

I'm having more than just a little trouble with the idea that you evaporated gold. 

Harold


----------



## snowdog20

With oxyacetylene using jeweler's crucibles. Maybe you couldn't heat to 4,000 with that in a larger crucible. But these ones are about 1 inch wide at the top, they are small. I ordered them thinking they were bigger. We haven't any place locally to buy a lot of things. At that size if oxyacetylene burns at 4,800 f or so, then I'm sure I way over-cooked. I have since last week ordered a new bigger crucible.
A friend of mine is a knife maker and we're converting his forge to a smelter. The last piece of that puzzle is the larger crucible, we have molds. Also we have 1/4 ton of coal and a huge bellows. 

-Sean


----------



## Anonymous

> snowdog20 Members Profile
> Joined: Feb 26 2010
> Location: Palmer, Alaska
> Online Status: Offline
> Posts: 16 Post Options Post Reply
> Quote snowdog20
> Report Post Quote Reply Posted: Yesterday at 5:02am
> For anyone who has bought cons from me, I urge all to save their black sands.
> I found a refiner willing to tackle black sands. His split is kind of high, but it took me a while to find someone who is capable both in terms of expertise and equipment/material, etc.
> I am preparing a batch of the Kenai cons many of you have received, and I'm also preparing a batch of Hatcher Pass cons that I processed in a tributary today for refinement with Mr. Goe. I will post the yield/assay results here.
> Anyone who is interested in his services read below for his contact information and terms.
> 
> Frank Goe
> ************* Dr.
> West Memphis,AR 72301
> (***) ***-****
> ************@aol.com
> 
> We will refine your concentrated black sands for the gold content on a 60/40 split. Customer pays for all shipping and insurance cost to us and back to you the customer. Returned shipments can be made thru USPS or FedEx, We are not responsible for any loss by carriers. Delivery confirmation or tracking will be included with all return shipments. Recovered material can be returned as payment in refined gold, payment thru PayPal or mailed check to customer's place of choosing. All orders will be processed in the order they are received. We are able to ship any where in the world that carrier services are available.
> 
> We also process:
> Dental material
> Jewelry material
> Karat jewelry
> Gold filled
> Gold plated
> Sterling silver
> Silver coins
> We do not process silver plated material
> Catalytic converter combs and beads
> And many other items too numerous to list.


Snowdog,it was brought to my attention that you posted this on another website(also on patnor's link above).Is barren aware that you posted this?Is he aware that you made these comments about him?I question anyone that would post another members personal information on the internet in a situation like this.
Frank,you can think that I am jealous,or that I am pissed for you sending private messages about me behind my back(yes I know about them),but the truth is,you do not need this type of exposure brought on you.You know that anyone that wanted to steal from you,now knows your home address,and your cell phone number.If you do not ask him to take this down,then ask tina what she thinks about it being there,I am sure she would agree with me,or anyone else here,that it does not belong online.I am sure most members here would not want their personal information posted on the internet. But hey,maybe its just me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

mic said:


> snowdog20 Members Profile
> Joined: Feb 26 2010
> Location: Palmer, Alaska
> Online Status: Offline
> Posts: 16 Post Options Post Reply
> Quote snowdog20
> Report Post Quote Reply Posted: Yesterday at 5:02am
> For anyone who has bought cons from me, I urge all to save their black sands.
> I found a refiner willing to tackle black sands. His split is kind of high, but it took me a while to find someone who is capable both in terms of expertise and equipment/material, etc.
> I am preparing a batch of the Kenai cons many of you have received, and I'm also preparing a batch of Hatcher Pass cons that I processed in a tributary today for refinement with Mr. Goe. I will post the yield/assay results here.
> Anyone who is interested in his services read below for his contact information and terms.
> 
> Frank Goe
> ************* Dr.
> West Memphis,AR 72301
> (***) ***-****
> ************@aol.com
> 
> We will refine your concentrated black sands for the gold content on a 60/40 split. Customer pays for all shipping and insurance cost to us and back to you the customer. Returned shipments can be made thru USPS or FedEx, We are not responsible for any loss by carriers. Delivery confirmation or tracking will be included with all return shipments. Recovered material can be returned as payment in refined gold, payment thru PayPal or mailed check to customer's place of choosing. All orders will be processed in the order they are received. We are able to ship any where in the world that carrier services are available.
> 
> We also process:
> Dental material
> Jewelry material
> Karat jewelry
> Gold filled
> Gold plated
> Sterling silver
> Silver coins
> We do not process silver plated material
> Catalytic converter combs and beads
> And many other items too numerous to list.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowdog,it was brought to my attention that you posted this on another website(also on patnor's link above).Is barren aware that you posted this?Is he aware that you made these comments about him?I question anyone that would post another members personal information on the internet in a situation like this.
> Frank,you can think that I am jealous,or that I am pissed for you sending private messages about me behind my back(yes I know about them),but the truth is,you do not need this type of exposure brought on you.You know that anyone that wanted to steal from you,now knows your home address,and your cell phone number.If you do not ask him to take this down,then ask tina what she thinks about it being there,I am sure she would agree with me,or anyone else here,that it does not belong online.I am sure most members here would not want their personal information posted on the internet. But hey,maybe its just me.
Click to expand...


I did not send the PM's behind your back I let you know in a PM what I was doing and why. I have no hard feelings towards you and still care for you. But you have a responsability towards me that needs to be honored. We are adult enough not to hash this out in public.

And I agree about the exposure of this information out in public. I knew he was going to post the information on his website. I just didn't know it was going to be on a major forum like GPAA. I am going to have him change the information to just have my email address.

And I do appreciate your concern.


----------



## goldenchild

snowdog20 said:


> So yes I am officially announcing that until I get wayyyyyy farther up north, I will sell all cons for $0.50 lb in 50 lb boxes. That's $40 for 50 lbs which includes shipping.
> Those of you who want to try these cons while I wait for Fairbanks and Denali to clear up, you can get a lot for a very small cost from an experienced prospector/miner. All large flat rate boxes from here on through the summer will be weiged at 45 - 55 lbs, and shipping will always be $15 (unless the USPS increases flat rate costs).
> Here is breakdown on Sean's (that's me!) prices before he can get to the 'Gold Belt' up north.
> 
> 25 lbs of dredged cons ($0.50 lb + $10 shipping)
> 
> Send $23.00 to Paypal address [email protected]
> Include shipping address
> 
> 50 lbs of dredged cons
> 
> Send $46.00 to Paypal address [email protected]
> Include shipping address
> 
> 
> All previous orders prior to this post aren't included. I'm pricing them at the most bare-bones prices I can while I'm not running at full capacity. .



Ouch! I was thinking about buying some sands from this guy but now with all this new flim flam and controversy I will walk away.


----------



## snowdog20

Hey Guys,

Frank knows. Now can we stick with the subject matter at hand? Let's keep the flim-flamming at an arm's length away shall we?


----------



## patnor1011

snowdog20 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Frank knows. Now can we stick with the subject matter at hand? Let's keep the flim-flamming at an arm's length away shall we?



You probably heard that many times and it comes with type of business you are doing. It cant come as surprise to you, people always question if they are going to spend money on something. Specially when nature of deal is uncertain and you sell something what is not exactly defined. It is totally the same as guessing about plating on pins which were cut out of something, somewhere and you cant find out anything only info that they come from motherboard. Yes, gold is there but you dont know manufacturer, year, use-age.........
It is only guessing contest as you do not guarantee amount of gold in a pound of material - that is the subject matter at hand. 
You have to understand people are suspicious and we will surelly get feedback from Frank and others who will be processing your material. Now we know about another place where we can get additional feedback if somebody want to decide to buy or not. 

Good thing is you do not sit in home and waiting for government to give you something, I personally like people who work hard and want to earn living using their brain and muscle and this forum is excellent gathering of said type of people. I can guarantee you that if people will be happy with your product you will get a lot of customers here but you have to understand that a bit of scepticizm or even suspicion is at place in this type of deal.


----------



## snowdog20

Absolutely. 
In working with people like Frank and others I'm going to be working on those issues for those who have questions about yields. Skepticism is healthy, if more people had it, we wouldn't be paying $4 + gallon in fuel!


----------



## snowdog20

For my cons buyers I'd like to inform you all that I am headed here over the weekend http://www.crowcreekmine.com/index.htm/History_of_a_Gold_Mine.html here is another write-up http://www.akmining.com/mine/crow.htm I'll be working through that false bedrock.


----------



## snowdog20

Today I did a pretty successful trip out to Caribou Creek. In some test pans I did at the location I found some larger specks of gold. This from a massive black sand bar on the inside of a very large and sharp bend in the creek, with bedrock on both sides. I didn't bring any rock tools unfortunately. Maybe the next trip. 
Tomorrow I will process a half bucket of these cons (after some roasting of course) by normal methods (sluice/pan) then take normal pictures. This is an area known for bigger gold. 

For now here is a small amount of the cons unroasted at 200X magnification...















These two pictures are maybe 60 or 70 X magnification from my microscope










I will begin shipping these cons out to people tomorrow and throughout the rest of the week. 

For those of you wanting these cons, we are selling them at $55 for a large flat rate box of them (about 45 - 55 lbs). This includes shipping. 

Also we are shipping an average of twice a week now, I apologize but as we go up in volume doing this we will need to do that anyway, as it takes awhile to pre-roast bigger quantities. 

If you want a large flat rate box of these cons you can remit $55 to my paypal address at [email protected] include your shipping address please. When I see you've made payment, I will as soon as possible let you know an ETA on your shipment. Sometimes if you pay and I'm out in the boonies, it may be a day or two before I'm able to get to the internet.


----------



## snowdog20

Here are a few photos from some of the Caribou Cons that have been salt roasted.


----------



## snowdog20

Sorry, only the first two pics are salt-roasted, the other two were posted yesterday.


----------



## snowdog20

Here are some of today's pictures. They are in 100X and 200 X magnification. This sample of black sands was from 5 grams of Caribou cons, panned and re-roasted and re-screened through my 100 mesh sieve. 

#01






#02






#03






#04






#05






#06






#07


----------



## trashmaster

snowdog20 you have PM about BR007


----------



## snowdog20

Got it Thanks! 

Here are some of my latest pics of Caribou materials.


----------



## Anonymous

Have you had a chance to start shipping out material yet?


----------



## snowdog20

I began shipping Caribou cons out on Friday. We have about 5 buckets of it left now. We started with 12. This week we're going back. This material I'll keep cheap, because the location is only about 55 miles away. If you want any Mic, shoot me a PM. Large flat rate boxes of these are $55 including shipping.


----------



## Anonymous

No not just yet.I just had a couple of friends on the forum that asked me if I could find out if you were able to start shipping.They will be happy to know this.I was recently doing a lot of leaching,but ran out of the chemical I was using,which was probably a good thing considering a few people did not like me using it.....but I believe barren is going to attemp to try thio leaching,and it may work well for this material.


----------



## snowdog20

Pretty quick, next week I'm going to put together my own CleanGold sluice and try to get setup to ship strictly that to you guys. At Caribou it would be an ideal location to do this during spring. 
I'm extremely excited to see what the yield will be with a fully applied leaching process. I sent off a 22 lb sample on Friday, I will post the results here when I get them.


----------



## Anonymous

snowdog20 said:


> I sent off a 22 lb sample on Friday, I will post the results here when I get them.


Awesome.What company did you send the sample to?Please post what the assay fees were.
Thanks


----------



## rusty

I've been watching this thread to see your results from processing Alaska black sands from snowdog20, when the first thing I notice is that there have not been any repeat orders made.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## laalpresident

I'm a new member here , so first, i'd like to say hello to the community..

But I also want to say that i may be interested in some of these concentrates at some point..
I would like to ask though, snowdog.. Have you had any of these cons assayed? If so, can you post results?


----------



## Macgiver

Did anyone ever work this out with the black sands from AK?


----------



## rusty

Macgiver said:


> Did anyone ever work this out with the black sands from AK?



No one's talking, I asked the same question "June 5th, 2011, 8:51 am"


----------



## Anonymous

I haven't recieved any feedback from any member.So I don't know.Maybe it is full of gold and eveyone wants to remain quiet about it..... :lol: 
Someone give the rest of us some feedback on how everything went with this material/seller.


----------



## eeTHr

It seems odd that none of the mining and mineral pros have commented on this at all.


----------



## Reno Chris

> *It seems odd that none of the mining and mineral pros have commented on this at all.*



Whats to say?
All that can be said is that its black sand, it supposedly has gold, platinum and other stuff. No guaranteed minimum value. 

I will say this, that its common that many new prospectors see black sands as some kind of mysterious stuff with all kinds of values that can be unlocked through special methods like smelting or leaching. The truth is that 99% of the time, after you get all the free gold you can out of the black sands, they are not worth bothering with. I've got 30+ years prospecting experience, a degree in mine engineering and considerable knowledge of chemistry having worked several years in a lab. I take all my black sands, process them to get all the free gold I can out of them by panning and with a blue bowl, then I toss them out in my garden - because after that, they are not worth bothering with. 

So I will admit that I am very highly skeptical that one could buy these sands, treat them and extract values worth the more than the cost of the chemicals and time and effort to recover them. If they really were super rich, why doesn't the guy treat them himself?

In the photos he's posted, I see some gold, but some of the gold colored stuff is sulfides. One little spec seems to have been posted three times. Why post the same spec 3 times?

This guy promised to show us the beads he was producing last April but none are posted. Just the comment about evaporating the gold. Don't want to say anything too negative, but I'm highly skeptical that one could buy these sands, and treat them economically.

Chris


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

I'd have to say if you end up with black sands to take them home and process them several times. Then store out of your way if you don't want to process them. Keeps them out of the area your mining so you don't have to deal with them again if you mine the area again. Some area's re-supply regularly. Also some people aren't great at panning and recovery. He may have found enough and started processing it himself? 

Anyone in the Fairbanks, Alaska area and I'll pick up your Black Sands, preferably without mercury contamination. Have a great day. awc


----------



## eeTHr

Chris---

Well, I've done a little dredging, and I got pretty good at panning, and I've seen black sands and flour gold.

With the old saying that "Nothing is impossible," I'd have to say that there may be some gold in what he is shipping. But I also see many red flags in his posts.

There are mixed messages in his various statements, which is never good when money is involved. He says he is selling "black sands" concentrates. To me, that means there is nothing more than black sand in his shipments.

Ignoring the controversey about recovering "hidden gold" from black sands, I have seen many reports of black sands being impossible to dissolve in any acid or combinations thereof. But there are reported ways of opening the sand particles up, by crushing or with heat and rapid cooling.

Every method that I've seen reported, requires lots of time and processing. So the 60/40 split offer he received seems to be not a bad deal, even though it didn't state who gets the 60%.

But after establishing the "black sands" description, he goes on to show photos with gold colored particles in them, inferring that his stuff is actually free-gold bearing concentrates, not merely black sand. So which is it?

He also states that _*he*_ will process half and sell the other half. This would also infer that it contains free gold, because he has had no luck "smelting" the black sands.

He also states that he has done this all his life, but never realized the potential value in the "flour/dust/sand." I don't know anyone who has dredged that doesn't know the value of flour gold. I also have never heard anyone who uses the term "dust" or "gold dust," except in movies or treasure stories written by the inexperienced.

And he never posted the assay results, as he promised.

On the photos of his black sand concentrates, many of them look like ordinary beach sand, with gold colored specs. How could that have been "concentrated"? Although it's hard to tell because of the magnification factor, many of the pictures show either large "picker" sized gold or black rocks, with tiny "beach sand" particles in the background. Why didn't he separate at least the pickers, if they actually are gold, especially since he is saying that he has already processed out everything possible with a sluice or his Blue Bowl (and if they are not gold, then why show them)? The Blue Bowl would remove even a very high percentage of the the flour gold. The remaining black sand, and possible minute quantities of very very fine gold particles, would have very questionable values remaining in it. And if he can't get "oxidized black gold" separated from it, then, without an assay of each batch, how does he know there is any significant amount of values in it?

And then he throws "platinum" into the mix. Hmm. Is there such a thing as "black platinum," now, too?

I'm not sure how the photos of the grey powder are supposed to play into all of this, either. And the grey "gold nuggets" certainly aren't a good representation of whatever he was trying to say about them, or how they are supposed to fit into his ad for black sands.

I don't mean to be rude by talking about him in the third person, but it seems that he left the forum. I would very much like to hear from those who received any of his "material," without bothering people by PMing them, and this just seems to be something which would be good to know for everyone interested in these kinds of Au sources.

Had I seen it earlier, I would have asked him some questions, but I didn't.

As I said at the begining, I could be totally wrong, but this whole thread just seems kind of weird to me.

:?:


----------



## bmarvel

snowdog20 said:


> I am a longtime Alaskan gold prospector.
> 
> As of the 18th day of April I will be dredging again for the season. I get a lot of good gold, but end up with around 50 lbs of very rich black sand concentrates per day. Here are some photographs of the concentrates under a microscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prices are negotiable and I ship to the USA only.
> 
> I accept paypal payments and will be glad to answer any questions you may have. Thanks for looking!
> 
> email; [email protected]





snowdog20 said:


> I am a longtime Alaskan gold prospector.
> 
> As of the 18th day of April I will be dredging again for the season. I get a lot of good gold, but end up with around 50 lbs of very rich black sand concentrates per day. Here are some photographs of the concentrates under a microscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prices are negotiable and I ship to the USA only.
> 
> I accept paypal payments and will be glad to answer any questions you may have. Thanks for looking!
> 
> email; [email protected]


----------



## bmarvel

Hello snowdog 20 this is bmarvel. I would like to buy 30 pounds of your black sands from Alaska. Maybe twice or more a month. Can you give me your information back so we can start doing sum business. I live in Baudette, minnesota. We do sum business i will give you the rest of my address. And information. Awaiting your post reply. Bob...


----------

